# Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen mit anscheinend falscher Identität



## Coqui (2 April 2015)

Habe am 19.03.2015 einen Thermomix 31 bei ebay Kleinanzeigen gekauft. Der Kontakt fand über Whats App statt. Der Verkäufer sendete mir "seinen" Personalsausweis sowie "seine" Sozialversicherungsnummer per Whats App zu. Leider überwies ich daraufhin das Geld auf ein Konto bei der Landesbank Berlin- Berliner Sparkasse. Verhandlungen fanden in einwandfreiem Deutsch statt, Adresse ebenfalls in Deutschland, Name des Kontoinhabers war mit den Personaldaten und dem Anzeigennamen bei ebay Kleinanzeigen identisch.

Natürlich kam die Ware nie bei mir an.

Konnte durch Recherchen die reale Person ausfindig machen, die mir versicherte, dass es sich zwar um ihre Daten handelt, aber mir ebenfalls versicherte, dass sie keine Annoncen bei ebay Kleinanzeigen aufgegeben hat. Auch Konto und Telefonnummer sollen dieser Dame nicht gehören. Anscheinend werden die Daten dieser Dame missbräuchlich bei ebay Kleinanzeigen verwendet, Bankkonten unter deren Namen eröffnet etc.

Anbieter hatte noch am 22.03.2015 eine andere Annonce bei ebay Kleinanzeigen eingestellt, einen Reboarder Römer Dualfix mit Neugeboreneneinsatz, 110 € VB, Anzeigen Nummer: 300853936.

Der Verkäufer gab sich als Nicole aus 26683 Saterland aus, als Kontaktnummer wurde die 0157-53113748 angegeben.

Nun meine Frage: wer ist ebenfalls auf diese Anzeigen reingefallen oder hat die selben Erfahrungen gemacht? Ich habe bislang noch nicht gelesen, dass den Käufern Personalien zugesendet werden und diese sich damit in Sicherheit wiegen.

Ich habe den Vorfall bei ebay Kleinanzeigen gemeldet (die Anzeige Nr. 300853936 stand danach noch tagelang online), bei der Landesbank Berlin und auch Strafanzeige bei der Kripo gestellt.


Das Konto lautet:

IBAN: DE95100500006016645280
BIC: BELADEBEXXX
Landesbank Berlin-Berliner Sparkasse

Es muss doch möglich sein, den Tätern das Handwerk zu legen. Bin für Hinweise dankbar.

Bitte spart Euch Kommentare zu meiner eigenen Dummheit, ich ärgere mich schon genug über mich selber.

Lieben Dank!


----------



## Reducal (2 April 2015)

Coqui schrieb:


> Nun meine Frage: wer ist ebenfalls auf diese Anzeigen reingefallen oder hat die selben Erfahrungen gemacht? Ich habe bislang noch nicht gelesen, dass den Käufern Personalien zugesendet werden und diese sich damit in Sicherheit wiegen.


Das ist ein schon sehr abgedroschener Trick, der aber leider nach wie vor prima funktioniert.


Coqui schrieb:


> Es muss doch möglich sein, den Tätern das Handwerk zu legen!


Du hast Anzeige erstattet, mehr geht nicht! Das erledigen die Behörden auch ganz ohne weiterer Hilfe von Opfern, einschließlich der Zusammenführung mehrerer Fälle.


----------



## Isabelle 87 (30 April 2019)

Hast du dein Geld zurück bekommen? Ich denke mir ist das Gleiche passiert...


----------



## jupp11 (30 April 2019)

Der User  hat *Coqui* sich vor etwas mehr als *  vier* Jahren das einzige und letzte mal im Forum blicken lassen*.*
Abgestimmt hat   keiner seitdem...


----------

